# would this be a good duck huntting boat



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

juct thought I would ask


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Paint it like a goose and your good to go. Only ducklings are yellow and they can't fly.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

only on lake mary [smiley=smilie-applause.gif]


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Wear body armor if at one of the STAs.

Frank_S


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

The good thing is the migrating birds at 1,000' would really be able to see it. 

They might think it's a duck bus and try to hitch a ride???

-T


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Hell yes but the rubber take a while to cook


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Paint it like a decoy, but it looks *tippy*!!! ;D

Good Fishing!!!


----------

